# Repair manuals



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have the k line Manuel wondering if any of you guys other manuels. 
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry forgot to put in have.lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Tom Barker 4th edition repair guide is a must have. If you purchase directly Tom will autograph if for you. He is at tombarker.net.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> The Tom Barker 4th edition repair guide is a must have. If you purchase directly Tom will autograph if for you. He is at tombarker.net.


You go to that link, but can't find the repair books.
Looks like he has more then one.
Here, American Flyer Repair Guide


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Ed, I did not check to confirm his home page linked to the American Flyer page, it does not. The 4th edition contains all prior material.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

I second the Tom Barker guide. Very useful.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Going to order it tomorrow deciding b&w or color.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

He lives approx 15 miles from me.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

alaft61ri said:


> Going to order it tomorrow deciding b&w or color.
> Al


even in the color version, many pics are black and white. That said, I went with the color version and find that useful.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

I got the e-version from Tom, great book that I turn to often. I also picked up a 'Greenberg's American Flyer Factory Manual' by Smith and Smith that I have been consulting, but find far less useful. It has parts lists for all engines and cars, and all the factory service bulletins, but onless you are trying to source a particular part, it is cumbersome and provides little practical detail. I have also found a few things that were wrong, like it shows a 21160 with a 4 position reverse unit. It does however, show that that same engine uses a different (longer) crosshead than most atlantics, something I overlooked until I bound up the linkage. I look forward to getting a K line sometime to see how I like it. Tre Greenberg book was much cheaper, I think I picked it up for about $30, where the K line seems to start at $100 and go up from there.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam going to order the tom barker 4th edition tomorrow I have the k line I bought used 2 or three years ago good book. So try looking on e bay mine was in great shape paid 40.00 plus shipping.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I received my tom barker 4th edition I like it worth the money.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> I received my tom barker 4th edition I like it worth the money.


I have the 3rd Edition.. In my opinion, just so so, and covers just the basics.. I can get that info anywhere.. sorry.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't have the 3rd I have the k line and know the 4th so I can't compare but no problem.


----------

